# Opinions on this build please (with a RTX 3090)



## MoeNAGY (Jul 4, 2021)

Can I get opinions on this build please? 

*CASE:* Thermaltake View 51
*MOTHERBOARD:* MSI MPG Z590 GAMING CARBON WIFI ATX, ARGB, WIFI 6, 2.5GbE LAN, 3 PCIe x16, 2 PCIe x1, 6 SATA3, 3x M.2 SATA/PCIe
*CPU:* Intel(R) Core™ Processor i7-11700KF 8/16 3.60GHz [Turbo 4.9GHz] 16MB Cache LGA1200 [w/o Integrated Graphic]
*MEMORY:* Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) C16
*GPU:* GeForce RTX™ 3090 24GB GDDR6X - *GIGABYTE GAMING OC
POWER SUPPLY:* 1050 Watts - Enermax EDT1050EWT MaxTytan Series 80 PLUS Titanium certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
*Cooler:* Thermaltake Water 3.0 360mm ARGB Sync Edition high performance CPU waterblock Cooling System w/ Copper Cold Plate
*HDD:* 1TB WD Blue SN550 Series PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD - Seq r/W: Up to 2400/1950 MB/s, Rnd r/W up to 410/405k [-117] (Dual Drive (1TB x 2 (2TB Capacity))
*OS:* Windows 10 Home (64-bit Edition)


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Jul 4, 2021)

i suggest using an amd ryzen 7 5800x(if you can find one at MSRP)  and  Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Formula



OctupleGolf001 said:


> i suggest using an amd ryzen 7 5800x(if you can find one at MSRP)  and  Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Formula


if u have an unlimited budget try getting an amd ryzen 9 5900x , intel is just not a good option anymore



OctupleGolf001 said:


> i suggest using an amd ryzen 7 5800x(if you can find one at MSRP)  and  Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Formula
> 
> 
> if u have an unlimited budget try getting an amd ryzen 9 5900x , intel is just not a good option anymore


i also suggest watching this video for more clarification :


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 4, 2021)

What are the difference between the Gaming OC and the ones that are actually shown on Gigabyte.com?

Edit: sorry found it.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 4, 2021)

buy a 5800x and a b550 board (tomahawk for example) and get 3600 Mhz ram.
and the aio... i don't know. just don't buy asetek for ryzen.


----------



## basco (Jul 4, 2021)

i would go with an artic aio cooler and put that money 60.- euros minus elsewhere.  for example a better ssd which is not QLC
this is with rgb for 112.-:








						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 RGB, LED-Steuerung ab € 159,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 RGB, LED-Steuerung ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				



and without only 90.- euros:








						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ab € 108,19 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at


----------



## maxfly (Jul 4, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> Can I get opinions on this build please?
> 
> *CASE:* Thermaltake View 51
> *MOTHERBOARD:* MSI MPG Z590 GAMING CARBON WIFI ATX, ARGB, WIFI 6, 2.5GbE LAN, 3 PCIe x16, 2 PCIe x1, 6 SATA3, 3x M.2 SATA/PCIe
> ...


 
Its hard to know if this is an appropriate for your uses build without knowing what your planning on using it for...

Pretty sure the KF is unlocked.


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 4, 2021)

First of, thanks for your inputs. From what I know the i7 11700KF is just a little tiny bit lower than the i9 11900K , almost the same even. So I'm so comfortable with the CPU till intel comes up with something to beat the RYZEN 5900x , then I'll switch to that new Intel, pretty sure it will come soon as Intel has always been doing that.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> i suggest using an amd ryzen 7 5800x





GerKNG said:


> buy a 5800x





OctupleGolf001 said:


> try getting an amd ryzen 9 5900x


I don't see him asking for advices about which CPU he should buy instead he's asking for opinions about some specific hardware.

Nothing personal.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

Go for it. The cpu is 10th best. Mine ryzen 5 3600x was 3rd best at one point and then more new ones came out. You should wait tho, windows 11 coming out possibly soon, and you could have clean install.


----------



## Sebas_759 (Jul 4, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> First of, thanks for your inputs. From what I know the i7 11700KF is just a little tiny bit lower than the i9 11900K , almost the same even. So I'm so comfortable with the CPU till intel comes up with something to beat the RYZEN 5900x , then I'll switch to that new Intel, pretty sure it will come soon as Intel has always been doing that.


man the i7-11700KF is better: (237) Core i7 11700K vs Ryzen 7 5800X - Test in 8 Games - YouTube
your built is good


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

Ryzen 7 5800x is definitely better bro



Sebas_759 said:


> man the i7-11700KF is better: (237) Core i7 11700K vs Ryzen 7 5800X - Test in 8 Games - YouTube
> your built is good


Ryzen 7 5800x is better, those YouTube videos aren't accurate, because the person who is playing the games might have certain applications open, its only one person compared to this.









						PassMark CPU Benchmarks - Single Thread Performance
					

Benchmarks of the single thread performance of CPUs. This chart comparing CPUs single thread performance is made using thousands of PerformanceTest benchmark results and is updated daily.



					www.cpubenchmark.net


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 5, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> Can I get opinions on this build please?
> 
> *CASE:* Thermaltake View 51
> *MOTHERBOARD:* MSI MPG Z590 GAMING CARBON WIFI ATX, ARGB, WIFI 6, 2.5GbE LAN, 3 PCIe x16, 2 PCIe x1, 6 SATA3, 3x M.2 SATA/PCIe
> ...


Nice system, but you may regret getting a CPU without integrated graphics if the GPU fails.
Also I personally would now avoid W.D. blue drives.


----------



## 64K (Jul 5, 2021)

That would be a very nice rig.


----------



## outpt (Jul 5, 2021)

Nothing wrong with wd blue ssds


----------



## joemama (Jul 5, 2021)

I would get a better SSD for the system drive.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 5, 2021)

Everything seems great, seems you'v done your research.


MoeNAGY said:


> *HDD:* 1TB WD Blue SN550 Series PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD - Seq r/W: Up to 2400/1950 MB/s, Rnd r/W up to 410/405k [-117] (Dual Drive (1TB x 2 (2TB Capacity))


i would however recommend you replace these with the Samsung 980 nvme ssd ( non pro version ), they are 1000mbs faster in read and writes for just a little bit more.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 5, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> *HDD:* 1TB WD Blue SN550 Series PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD - Seq r/W: Up to 2400/1950 MB/s, Rnd r/W up to 410/405k [-117] (Dual Drive (1TB x 2 (2TB Capacity))


I'd go with the Samsung 970 EVO Plus Nvme bit more cash but also noticeably faster.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 5, 2021)

outpt said:


> Nothing wrong with wd blue ssds


For a little bit more, the Samsung 980 is a better value, giving you 1000mbs more performance in read\writes


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 5, 2021)

1050watts psu might be overkill for this system? 850w might save some money


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 5, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Nice system, but you may regret getting a CPU without integrated graphics if the GPU fails.
> Also I personally would now avoid W.D. blue drives.


I have a backup GPU if that happens .. thanks



Sebas_759 said:


> man the i7-11700KF is better: (237) Core i7 11700K vs Ryzen 7 5800X - Test in 8 Games - YouTube
> your built is good


100% Agreed // based on a lot of research!

One specific question I guess: *No one said anything about the case, what do you guys think of it?!*


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi,
3200c16 is whack inappropriate for this platform.
You should at least try for 3600c16 best thing about this platform is support for high frequency memory.

Case is a case not a lot of differences around.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 5, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Also I personally would now avoid W.D. blue drives


Why?
I have a 1TB WD Blue SN550 and so far i am pretty happy with it, most of my games are installed on it + it doesn't get too hot.



ThrashZone said:


> Case is a case not a lot of differences around


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Why?
> I have a 1TB WD Blue SN550 and so far i am pretty happy with it, most of my games are installed on it + it doesn't get too hot.


Hi,
Cases all seem to be going the same trend 
Fans behind glass panels.... looks over air flow 
Best I could say about thermaltake is case is a case...


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Why?
> I have a 1TB WD Blue SN550 and so far i am pretty happy with it, most of my games are installed on it + it doesn't get too hot.


Well, I know I'm gonna be happy with it too  , cheers mate



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 3200c16 is whack inappropriate for this platform.
> You should at least try for 3600c16 best thing about this platform is support for high frequency memory.
> 
> Case is a case not a lot of differences around.


Thanks, I'd consider that !


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi,
It's tough to find good deals but 4000c18 is the bomb


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> It's tough to find good deals but 4000c18 is the bomb


can't find those in stock // what do you thing of this: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-TOUGHRAM-Motherboard-Syncable-R009D408GX2-4600C19A/dp/B089NCWYCF
Thermaltake TOUGHRAM RGB DDR4 4600MHz 16GB (8GB x 2)​I would get 4 to make 32 GB


----------



## FireFox (Jul 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> It's tough to find good deals but 4000c18 is the bomb


A good kit of 3600/3866 and then overclock it to 4000, could that work too?
My G.Skill 3600 aren't the best kit out there but they are running at 4000.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> can't find those in stock // what do you thing of this: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-TOUGHRAM-Motherboard-Syncable-R009D408GX2-4600C19A/dp/B089NCWYCF
> Thermaltake TOUGHRAM RGB DDR4 4600MHz 16GB (8GB x 2)​I would get 4 to make 32 GB


Hi,
According to the spec's it requires 1.5v for that frequency so they seem like hot potato's
Cast latency being c19 is very good for 4600 it's really down to cooling these beasts and if 8gb sticks are enough 








						TOUGHRAM RGB Memory DDR4 4600MHz 16GB (8GB x 2)
					

Built with the highest quality of components to the highest of standards, the TOUGHRAM RGB delivers outstanding gaming performance with stunning RGB lighting maximized for effortless sync with your RGB ecosystem.




					www.thermaltakeusa.com


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> According to the spec's it requires 1.5v for that frequency so they seem like hot potato's
> Cast latency being c19 is very good for 4600 it's really down to cooling these beasts and if 8gb sticks are enough
> 
> ...


well I would get 4 of them to make them 32 GB // but ur worrying me about the 1.5V hot potato's part !! so what do I need to do about that if I get them?!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> well I would get 4 of them to make them 32 GB // but ur worrying me about the 1.5V hot potato's part !! so what do I need to do about that if I get them?!


Hi,
Fans directly on top of them would work fine.
There are some cool add ons for this corsair has one and some others around too 





Might get something out of this dudes post








						SkatterBencher #22: Intel Core i7-11700K Overclocked to 5300 MHz - SkatterBencher
					

We overclock the Intel Core i7-11700K processor up to 5.3 GHz with the MSI MPG Z590 Gaming Carbon EK X motherboard and EK water cooling.




					skatterbencher.com


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 5, 2021)

what about this ? at 3600 

https://www.thermaltakeusa.com/waterram-rgb-liquid-cooling-memory-ddr4-3600mhz-32gb-8gb-x-4.html


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> what about this ? at 3600
> 
> https://www.thermaltakeusa.com/waterram-rgb-liquid-cooling-memory-ddr4-3600mhz-32gb-8gb-x-4.html


Hi,
Mediocre set frankly at c18 for 3600 no way needs water cooling either at 1.35v
Deal is cast latency x2 c18 in this case needs to be lower than the first two numbers of the frequency 36 in this case to be rated good


----------



## claes (Jul 5, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> One specific question I guess: *No one said anything about the case, what do you guys think of it?!*


I’d get a case with better airflow and a better cooler. Although I’m admittedly biased against thermaltake, there’re better tooled, better performing options that suffer less bloated software and better upgrade options for less. You can check gamersnexus for reviews of either.

That said, if that case is the case you’d most like to look at and you don’t mind a generic Asetek solution then I’m sure it’ll be just fine.


----------



## Selaya (Jul 5, 2021)

If you do go with Rocket Lake please bear in mind that its IMC behaves a lot like a Ryzens - it may not be able to run 4000/2000 at 1:1 at which point you're better off downgrading it to 3866 or w/e it can handle (and run 1:1). Keep that in mind when you're shopping for memory.

Edit: According to this: https://wccftech.com/msi-talks-inte...ost-technology-gear-modes-power-temperatures/

It'll only run 1:1 up to 3600, and that's with a 11900K. In that case I would definitely not buy memory above 3600. A 11700 may nt even be able to run 3600 at 1:1.


----------



## MoeNAGY (Jul 5, 2021)

Selaya said:


> If you do go with Rocket Lake please bear in mind that its IMC behaves a lot like a Ryzens - it may not be able to run 4000/2000 at 1:1 at which point you're better off downgrading it to 3866 or w/e it can handle (and run 1:1). Keep that in mind when you're shopping for memory.
> 
> Edit: According to this: https://wccftech.com/msi-talks-inte...ost-technology-gear-modes-power-temperatures/
> 
> It'll only run 1:1 up to 3600, and that's with a 11900K. In that case I would definitely not buy memory above 3600. A 11700 may nt even be able to run 3600 at 1:1.


Cool, good to knoe !! thanx .. I might go with 3600 after all


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 5, 2021)

Not really a fan of the case, CPU and motherboard choice I think is also questionable.

I think you should also decide what you want as far as performance targets and whether you want to manually tune for extra performance because that will have some impact on your memory and mother board choices.

Also consider custom loop water cooling IMO.

As far as SSDs I wouldn't bother with PCIe 4.0 drives, none of them really justify the extra spending, just get a 2TB drive like an 970 Evo or SN750 for the main drive and then SATA drives for extra bulk storage if you need more.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 5, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> Well, I know I'm gonna be happy with it too  , cheers mate


If you are spending over 2 grand for you system atleast get a 3200mbs read\write drive man, the samsung 980 is just 30$ more for nearly 40% performance uplift



MoeNAGY said:


> can't find those in stock // what do you thing of this: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-TOUGHRAM-Motherboard-Syncable-R009D408GX2-4600C19A/dp/B089NCWYCF
> Thermaltake TOUGHRAM RGB DDR4 4600MHz 16GB (8GB x 2)​I would get 4 to make 32 GB


Please dont buy anything higher than 3600mhz ram for intel, anything higher than that would be incompatibility nightmare to make it run stability, ideally you would want to follow intel specified parameters , 3200mhz ram is more than enough for intel as ram speen past that dosnt offer notable performance improvements, plus 100% guaranteed plug and play stability



MoeNAGY said:


> what about this ? at 3600
> 
> https://www.thermaltakeusa.com/waterram-rgb-liquid-cooling-memory-ddr4-3600mhz-32gb-8gb-x-4.html


water cooling ram is the dumbest thing ever, its pointless, and thermaltake kits have bad CL timings, just stick to your corsair vengeance pro, or buy something new like Crucial ballistix rgb or Gskill trident Z Royal


----------



## Selaya (Jul 6, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> [ ... ]
> Please dont buy anything higher than 3600mhz ram for intel, anything higher than that would be incompatibility nightmare to make it run stability, ideally you would want to follow intel specified parameters , 3200mhz ram is more than enough for intel as ram speen past that dosnt offer notable performance improvements, plus 100% guaranteed plug and play stability
> [ ... ]


That is not true per se. It's only RKL that behaves like that, Skylake's IMC scales fairly linearly all the way to 5000 or something.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 6, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If you are spending over 2 grand for you system atleast get a 3200mbs read\write drive man, the samsung 980 is just 30$ more for nearly 40% performance uplift


That 40% increase in performance doesnt show it anywhere. Games will still load that same time even vs a SATA drive.


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 6, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> That 40% increase in performance doesnt show it anywhere. Games will still load that same time even vs a SATA drive.


ive noticed that during steam installation, the games allocation space is much faster than standard sata


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 6, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> ive noticed that during steam installation, the games allocation space is much faster than standard sata


lmao who cares though, it's not like you install a new steam game 5 times a day


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 6, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> That 40% increase in performance doesnt show it anywhere. Games will still load that same time even vs a SATA drive.





GorbazTheDragon said:


> lmao who cares though, it's not like you install a new steam game 5 times a day


Are you guys kidding me here, am i really in an enthusiast form discussing topics with enthusiasts ??? 

In an age where console storage is faster than a PCIe 3 drives, and developers start optimizing new games for modern SSDs, even putting SSDs in system requirements, you are here saying its not worth it !!!!

Listen... there is no doubt the SN550 is a good drive, but its only good for *BUDGET BUILDS,* something like an i5 11400 or Ryzen 3600 build, then yes, however the OP is clearly spending way over 2 grand for his build, at that price, what is a 60$ to get an up to date, future proofed SSD, to get the most out of his high end rig in future games ???

Unless the OP maybe already has the SN550 drives from a previous rig, thats ok, but for a new rig like that he MUST buy a good SSD, PCIe 3 3200mbs read minimum for future gaming.

The sn550 1tb is 100$ - the samsung 980 is 130$, but is about 40 faster, its really a no brainier for that build, op clearly has the cash he went overkill in most selections why cheap on the SSD ? 

please dont delude him just to make yourselfs look right, 



Selaya said:


> That is not true per se. It's only RKL that behaves like that, Skylake's IMC scales fairly linearly all the way to 5000 or something.


Wrong, anything above 3600mhz un less you have an 500$ overclocking exclusive board, you would put hours tweaking the bios to make the kit run stable, its only with rocket lake that became possible, but believe me if you are not an overclocking hobbiest you do not want the frustrations trouble shooting your memory for hours to make it run, i'v been there and it sucks, after all 3600mhz is more than plenty for an everyday user and gamer


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 6, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Listen... there is no doubt the SN550 is a good drive, but its only good for *BUDGET BUILDS,* something like an i5 11400 or Ryzen 3600 build, then yes, however the OP is clearly spending way over 2 grand for his build, at that price, what is a 60$ to get an up to date, future proofed SSD, to get the most out of his high end rig in future games ???


I wasn't arguing about the SN550, I think putting SATA drives in m.2 slots is stupid for that matter.


Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> In an age where console storage is faster than a PCIe 3 drives, and developers start optimizing new games for modern SSDs, even putting SSDs in system requirements, you are here saying its not worth it !!!!


OTOH no game that exists right now cares and the consoles have yet to be seen taking any advantage of their impressive IO capabilities. Buy one of these newer, faster drives when it is actually necessary, not now when the majority of 4.0 drives are only very marginally faster than their 3.0 counterparts because the controllers are still fundamentally the same... SN850 or other 4.0 drive I object to, anything 3.0 that is under $130 or so a TB (hello 970 EVO and SN750) is perfectly fine.

And don't touch the 980 non-EVO with a 10ft pole, it's DRAMless...


Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Wrong, anything above 3600mhz un less you have an 500$ overclocking exclusive board, you would put hours tweaking the bios to make the kit run stable, its only with rocket lake that became possible


haha what? Maybe excluding asrock even the mediocre Z490 boards will easily do over 3600 with single rank sticks, my "cheap" Z590 board does over 4400 with single rank and my (pretty average IMC wise) 10700k.

That said getting faster kits to run at XMP is completely pointless, it's a coinflip whether you actually get any performance out of it in memory bound workloads... And that assumes your workload is memory bound to start with.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 6, 2021)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I wasn't arguing about the SN550, I think putting SATA drives in m.2 slots is stupid for that matter.


The SN550 is an true NVMe, not sata.


GorbazTheDragon said:


> And don't touch the 980 non-EVO with a 10ft pole, it's DRAMless...


So is the SN550 yet is very popular, and dosnt show any major performance flaws in games and everyday use.  


GorbazTheDragon said:


> OTOH no game that exists right now cares and the consoles have yet to be seen taking any advantage of their impressive IO capabilities. Buy one of these newer, faster drives when it is actually necessary, not now when the majority of 4.0 drives are only very marginally faster than their 3.0 counterparts because the controllers are still fundamentally the same... SN850 or other 4.0 drive I object to, anything 3.0 that is under $130 or so a TB (hello 970 EVO and SN750) is perfectly fine.


But we are going to see that soon enough, look at playstation 5 and Series X exclusives, nearly instantaneous load, thanks to their quality SSDs, once the cross gen cycle ends and devs make games from the ground up for current gen consoles, you would start to see that, you dont need  a PCIe 4 for that too, a good PCIe 3 drive is enough, PCIe 4 drive sare still stupid expensive


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 6, 2021)

MB on the SN550, I still think that DRAMless is stupid on nvme drives. In my experience even on SATA drives there is a noticeable performance loss when you have more than one program doing some transaction on the drive. Using system memory to cache eats up memory and the scheduling ends up less efficient than what the SSD controller can achieve. Also the price savings on DRAMless drives are pretty minimal, unlike the price gap between decent 3.0 and 4.0 drives.

There will be better way better SSDs when the games and programs actually need it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi,
Wow
This fellow doesn't say jack about memory limitation with his 11700k lol








						SkatterBencher #22: Intel Core i7-11700K Overclocked to 5300 MHz - SkatterBencher
					

We overclock the Intel Core i7-11700K processor up to 5.3 GHz with the MSI MPG Z590 Gaming Carbon EK X motherboard and EK water cooling.




					skatterbencher.com
				




But yeah 3600c16 was my first recommendation not that c18 stuff you found.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 6, 2021)

3600 should be fine at gear 1 on most samples from what I've seen, both my 117 and 119 do it fine


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi,
Just use this
I'm sure 4000c15 mhz would be fine as a bottle of wine on a 11700k





						B-Die Finder
					

Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.




					benzhaomin.github.io
				








4x8


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 6, 2021)

pointless if he's not going to tune it


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 6, 2021)

Run aida64 memory benchmark and you see why 11th gen is botched down by Intel. The latency is crap compare to 10th gen which is the advantage over Ryzen 5000. For most games, 11th gen will be slower than 10th gen with 35ms latency.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi,
Misnamed ?
Should of been called Single core score lake lol

All memory needs some tuning


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 6, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Are you guys kidding me here, am i really in an enthusiast form discussing topics with enthusiasts ???
> 
> In an age where console storage is faster than a PCIe 3 drives, and developers start optimizing new games for modern SSDs, even putting SSDs in system requirements, you are here saying its not worth it !!!!
> 
> ...


I meant to say that Sata Ssd doesn't load games any faster than even the fastest nvme ssd.


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 6, 2021)

MoeNAGY said:


> One specific question I guess: *No one said anything about the case, what do you guys think of it?!*


It's way too big for my tastes but hell, you're the one who has to live with it, not me.

The largest case I own is a mid-tower Lian-Li Lancool II Mesh Performance however it's currently mothballed and living in a closet. It only comes out when I need to test a new component.

My primary gaming build is a Lian-Li O11D Mini which is more than adequate for a Ryzen 5900X and GeForce 3080 powered by a Silverstone SX800 SFX-L power supply. Good airflow, two glass panels and exceptionally accommodating for custom cooling. I have a couple of SFF cases from NZXT for other systems.


----------

